
Ask HN: Enterprise-focused CSS frameworks or component libraries? - HEHENE
I&#x27;m curious what everyone is using as far as internal-facing CSS frameworks?<p>I gravitate towards Bootstrap for most of my projects as it&#x27;s so darn easy to whip up something that looks decent in a short amount of time, but on the flipside I&#x27;m starting to feel that if I have to look at another Bootstrap site my eyes are going to start bleeding.<p>I found, and like, Project Clarity[0] from VMWare, however it&#x27;s mostly focused on an Angular use-case whereas I would like something more JS framework-agnostic.<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;clarity.design&#x2F;
======
lcmatt
Recently I've been using Bulma for pretty much all internal projects. Offers
enough flexibility to generate any interface you need. If I need something a
little more prettier I'll drop in Material Design Lite
([https://getmdl.io](https://getmdl.io)) instead.

